# Piano Trio xaxa



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Over one and half minutes of music. This is only beginning, though, for something of even more gigantic proportions. Never mind the solo string suddenly turning into string orchestra later on. It's one of the tricks by Awful Synth Trio ensamble, they suddenly multiply when you tell them to play tremolo.


__
https://soundcloud.com/uxopasoz%2Fniepokonany-heraklesie


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I enjoyed this composition. The motivic writing and the imitation in the violin and cello sounded very well executed (reminded me of Brahms a bit) and the piano part underneath made for a nice rhythmic contrast. Nice work!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Tanks. I can't say it was inspired by Brahms (didn't even listen to him any recently at all), but then again, I have no idea what other composer could be influence here. So MAAAAAYBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE...


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

The title you posted on Soundcloud is much better than simple "Piano Trio".

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

It's got potential. Are the instructions for the violin to play _mf_ and the cello to play _pp_ as the cello seems to disappear quietly in the background?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Eh? No, if something disappears gradually, that would be diminuendo.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Dunno 'bout Brahms, but there are Slavic roots in there, perhaps that's what Winterreisender is associating. I think this music is fresh and appealing and would like to hear more.


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Eh? No, if something disappears gradually, that would be diminuendo.


I'm aware what diminuendo is, thanks. I'll try a different approach to the same question; when i played the piece it sounded like the violin quickly eclipsed the cello in volume and increasingly so as the pieced progressed. I just wondered if that was your intention in the writing or if it was a result of the MIDI sound and balance.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Eviticus said:


> I'm aware what diminuendo is, thanks. I'll try a different approach to the same question; when i played the piece it sounded like the violin quickly eclipsed the cello in volume and increasingly so as the pieced progressed. I just wondered if that was your intention in the writing or if it was a result of the MIDI sound and balance.


I think it's the balance of not only MIDI but of the real instruments as well and I didn't support the effect with any additional dynamic markings. The mf and pp difference you mention would cause the cello not to be eclipsed but to become almost unaudible.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I present the updated AB of ABA, the B is new. It takes form of duet with melody presented by one voice then taken over by the lower voice while the higher goes pseudo-counterpoint over it. The violin is still played by viola. If you ever heard synth violin from Finale, you'll know why.

Link:


__
https://soundcloud.com/uxopasoz%2Fdiszkop


----------

